# What is a fair price for a used 2010 2.3?



## snoflewis (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking to sell my 2010 2.3 that I purchased. 
Just haven't been riding it enough to justify keeping it. I'm the original owner and the bike has maybe 200 miles tops. What would be a good starting price? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Probably $1200?


----------



## OutAndBack (Aug 18, 2011)

I would start it around 1100, but unless you are really patient, you will probably end up dumping it around 950.


----------



## snoflewis (Aug 5, 2009)

great...that's about the range i had in mind. Thanks again


----------

